# Basic instinct?



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not sure where else to put this so I figured it would fit best here. If not.. feel free to move it mods. Now I know there has been a lot of hype about teen porn and young fertile bodies and such but after discussing this with my own spouse.. it still doesn't seem logical. 

Now my own man is into big breast porn. He actually took the time to reflect why and came to this conclusion. In his mind the bigger the breast.. the more it would be able to produce for offspring. 

Now if it were to boil down to men looking to spead their seed.. wouldn't they be turned on by more mature and ample bodies? After all older women have bodies more capable of carrying young then under developed teens imo. So... although some may say that because she may bleed... she is old enough to breed... I have to disagree. 


After all teens are still growing and therefore their bodies are not fully developed until later... perahps 18 to 20 right? So essentially... they would still be considered offspring... by basic instinct imo and my spouses anyway. So I don't think the attraction to that age range.. has anything to do with mens (or womens) desire to breed... ... 


Now if they appear mature ... then sure that is obviously understandable..... and by understandable I mean a brief glance or something.... especially if they didn't KNOW the girls age. I can understand that... and no its not me saying pedophilia is ok so please no one jump to that conclusion. 

What I am getting at is... why would teen porn attract anyone when basic instinct would say... ok teen = underdeveloped so not great breeding material.. move on! Sorry we are just real curious about this. (Since clearly it seems to be a big issue nowadays more then ever) 


So if not the breeding basic instinct... what basic instinct would that even be to make any mature adult desire what is potentially considered offspring still?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Young girls - easy to manipulate has always been the thought in the back of my mind... Kind of sick, actually...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Not "breed" but "use" is more like it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

See that's what we are thinking it boils down to as well. Power and control. I know a few piosters said something about males having a desire to spread their seed.. but if that were the case.. I would think they would be attracted to older women... especially those who already had young... right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

MILF, anyone???   
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao or GILF!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Gaia said:


> ...ok teen = underdeveloped so not great breeding material.. move on! Sorry we are just real curious about this. (Since clearly it seems to be a big issue nowadays more then ever)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The 15 year old girls in my area apparently are the most fertile humans on earth, just sayin'


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

How so matt?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

And lol at the just saying part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

quinceanera -> 3 kids by 20. this is strictly my observation. lots of cultural pressure to have children, marriage optional.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Matt1720 said:


> The 15 year old girls in my area apparently are the most fertile humans on earth, just sayin'


:rofl: 

Okay, I have to admit - it's like that here, too! :rofl:

I think what Gaia means is that if you want (or are driven to) spread your seed, a "proven breeder" would be the logical choice... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah but those who do have kids under 20 often have issues with things such as nursing... seen a doc on teen moms... all of them who nursed had cracked and bleeding nipples.. they were mentally unable to cope as well as having issues with their back and or hips. Basically.. sure they bore offspring but their bodies couldn't handle it to well. (Not to mention their brain)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

*as a side note- small boobs can be excellent milk-producers..The notion that only larger, more 'developed looking' breasts are good for nurturing off-spring is entirely false
My teenage-sized 34a's allowed me to nurse for a total of more than 4 yrs. (3 kids) and they were plentiful to say the least!
(this is NOT advocating teen porn whatsoever, just a point about small boobs that's worth mentioning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes that's exactly what I meant.. thanks yin lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey!! I'm in my :ahem: 30's!!! What's my excuse??   :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol I know this karma but apparently some guys seem to be wired to think big= more milk production... lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaia I should have quoted you in my last post... Now it looks like I've replied to what Karma said... :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

ps.. I was 18 when my first was born. I did have the usual first weeks of discomfort, but no cracking or bleeding, then went on successfully for a year
Maybe I am an exception!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

What's your excuse for what? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

No... these teen moms we're 12-16 lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I know- at least my husband knows the truth)
He enjoyed my extras all the time, lol!! Ewwww!!! ;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

12-16- yikes!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

You said:



Gaia said:


> Ah but those who do have kids under 20 often have issues with things such as nursing... they were mentally unable to cope as well as having issues with their back and or hips. Basically.. sure they bore offspring but their bodies couldn't handle it to well.* (Not to mention their brain)*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


To which I responded, "what's my excuse?!" LoL!! I don't get around quickly enough on my phone, hahaaa!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol karma...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Its how you grew up yin... lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

karma*girl said:


> I know- at least my husband knows the truth)
> He enjoyed my extras all the time, lol!! Ewwww!!! ;D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband would rather drink cow milk than human milk... Never made sense to me, but he had the chance, at least... LoL!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

You could always use that as an excuse? Lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Its how you grew up yin... lmao
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At least I learned a sense of humor!! 

*shakes fist at childhood*  :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Hahaha! I was so surprised when my guy got massively aroused when I'd squirt him across the room, hehe..)
I was just playing, but it apparently worked for him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

karma*girl said:


> Hahaha! I was so surprised when my guy got massively aroused when I'd squirt him across the room, hehe..)
> I was just playing, but it apparently worked for him!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did that by accident once. I told hubby (and offered to show him)... He was not amused... LoL!! :lol: :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I thought I read someplace that the base attraction has to do with subconscious health cues men see in younger females. The youthful skin. The perky breasts. The youthful eyes.

Also, breeding competition would seem to dictate that men should avoid "proven" or repeatedly bred women because you want to be sure that the children you raise (and use your resources on) are yours. And if you're biologically drawn to virgins then that translates into young.

Hey, I'm just throwing some ideas around. Don't pay any attention to me....I prefer my own little milf. Mmmm, milf and cookies.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree. I didn't start breeding until I was 18, produced a son at 19, twin sons at 24 and a daughter at 25. I'm sure, at 32, I could throw a couple of more healthy cubs out there, I'm a proven breeder of healthy, quality offspring. But soon I will hopefully be getting spayed, so I will be taken out of the breeding pool. But my future studs and dams are off limit until they're of breeding age as well (over 18).


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I had bleeding and cracked nips. I was 32. lol. I was a virgin until almost 21. However, my friend's 14 year old daughter looks like she's 25. godam.

I think men like teens because somewhere in their brain, they still wish they were teens themselves...and that teen girl they are looking at, is like the one who dissed him years ago. Now that he's older, with money, maybe he could get her .....

Creeper.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Mmmm, milf and cookies.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Actually, a proven breeder would be more experienced and less likely to make a fatal mistake in rearing offspring... At least in theory...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> I agree. I didn't start breeding until I was 18, produced a son at 19, twin sons at 24 and a daughter at 25. I'm sure, at 32, I could throw a couple of more healthy cubs out there, I'm a proven breeder of healthy, quality offspring. But soon I will hopefully be getting spayed, so I will be taken out of the breeding pool. But my future studs and dams are off limit until they're of breeding age as well (over 18).


Mine has been spayed as well. But we still try.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Mine has been spayed as well. But we still try.


I'm good with mock breeding. Just because this ol gal will be out of the whelping circle, doesn't mean I'll be out of the attempting to make them


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol love the different POVs. Definately more to think about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I had bleeding and cracked nips. I was 32. lol. I was a virgin until almost 21. However, my friend's 14 year old daughter looks like she's 25. godam.
> 
> *I think men like teens because somewhere in their brain, they still wish they were teens themselves...and that teen girl they are looking at, is like the one who dissed him years ago. Now that he's older, with money, maybe he could get her .....
> 
> Creeper.*


:gun:

Could not have said it better myself!
I was hoping and praying that someone started a thread like this!
Beautiful presentation of the so called " logic " Gaia, I absolutely love the way you tore it to pieces.

There is a reason why in developed countries,the 
" age of consent " for a young woman is 18. There is sound scientific and medical proof backing it too.

So the justification based on the argument that yesteryears girls were married off at their first period is also crooked and fundamentally flawed, because it is a proven fact that the quality of live these girls experienced left a lot to be desired.

I would like to think that we ALL know what the problem with such men is.

*that_girl* has put it in the proper perspective.
I call it " arrested development " or fundamental flaws in a man's character.
It is NOT natural,it is CULTIVATED.

Being sexually attracted to a fertile body is natural for any healthy male.
Constantly lusting after teenage girls is not.

As another poster told me this morning,
*Any man who actively seeks out these teen girls or has a sexual fixation on them is himself incapable of handling the responsibilities that comes with having a sexual relationship with a grown , mature woman.*

In other words......


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks caribbean. Gate and I have discussed the hell out of this and wanted to know if others thought the same way we do and if not.. why.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Age of consent lower than 18 is a joke. Technically a 50 year old man/woman could have sex with a 16 year old girl/boy in my state and not get into trouble. But the same 16 year old is not able to marry, sign a contract, join the military, work more than 25 hours a week, live on their own without parental consent or a court order. Why? Well easy, because they're still minor children who are under the care of their parents until the age of 18. 

It actually makes me seethe to think of age of consent that is 14-16. So angry.


ETA: As long as the 50 year old isn't an authority figure, I meant to say. If they are, then that's illegal until the age of 18.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Matt1720 said:


> The 15 year old girls in my area apparently are the most fertile humans on earth, just sayin'


Flip on MTV teen mom and you have to wonder, or maybe you don't just how drunk was everyone when that happened?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Actually the age of consent in the US ranges from 14-18 depending on the state. It's 18 in only 13 states. It's 14 in Hawaii, Idaho and South Carolina. In Mississippi the age is 16, but that only applies to virgins. I hesitate to say what the age is in that state for non-virgins so I'll just leave it to your imagination.

Let me say just one more time...I prefer my MILF. Even when I watch porn it's typically milf porn or certain "acts". I never search out teens. I post this information in the spirit of accuracy, because the 18 year old age of consent is incorrect for the most part.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Well hell... ill be sure to live in a state where the AOC is 18 then!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's 13 in Germany. The Alabama of Europe.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Flip on MTV teen mom and you have to wonder, or maybe you don't just how drunk was everyone when that happened?


Exactly my point.

In my country where I live,our court system shows absolutely no mercy to people who perpetrate crimes against women & children.
Especially sexual crimes.
Any case involving sex with under aged girls , rape , incest or domestic violence almost ALWAYS end up being adjudicated on by a FEMALE judge. 
The outcome is nearly always the same.
Maximum sentence.


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

Very disappointed in this thread. Reminds me of what happens when you get a minority of men around a majority of women and then begin talking feminism. The men - most of them - don't say how they really feel because they don't want to look politically incorrect and look like "perverts", "misogynists" etc.

So while I can't say this is the case for ALL men, I would say the MAJORITY of men are sexually attracted to female teenagers. For example, most men who are honest admit to looking at porn. The vast majority of porn is of teenage girls - the very demographic these men claim (when in the company of women) that they are not attracted to.

Moving on to why younger women are so attractive...

What is so attractive about older teenage females is primarily their physical beauty. They are fresh, young, perky, have clearer skin, fewer stretch marks, etc. 

While I ABSOLUTELY find older teenage girls sexually attractive, the reason I do not act on my physical desire is that I know that that they are almost guaranteed to not have the OTHER qualities that I desire in a romantic partner - the emotional maturity, the emotional stability, the capacity for true intimacy, the sexual experience, etc.

I really wish some of the other men here have enough integrity to be honest about their attraction instead of pretending that their natural attraction to teenage girls is some kind of pedophilia that they must hide from women. There is a HUGE difference between sexually attracted to a 10 year old and an 18 year old.

That said, I find women of ALL ages attractive. I actually went through a period of my life where I ONLY dated older woman because I found our maturity levels and expectations were more on par than women in my own age group.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

On a basic,neanderthal ,primal level, men are sexually attracted to anything that walks upright and has a vagina.It was the only way he could reproduce and secure the continuity of the species.

But over time as his cognitive ability developed, he became able to differentiate and so control his primal sexual urges.

Given the right conditions , there are grown men who will attempt sexual intercourse or seek sexual gratification from EVEN the youngest of the female species.

It is for this reason the laws have been drafted to protect them from such men and protect such men from themselves and their baser nature.
I would like to think that man has evolved way beyond the primal urges of the neanderthal stage.
This has absolutely nothing to do with feminism or misogyny.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

DDC your missing the point of this entire thread. This has nothing to do with femenism nor is it condemning men. I already stated that yes its understandable that men are attracted to mature looking and beautiful females. What we are questioning here is why some men(and women) are still attracted to and lust after younger people in general. The teen girls is ONE example given. 

If someone KNOWS the person they find attractive is under age...(meaning 16 or below) then why would they continue to look at them in a sexual manner? As far as teen porn... I am not referring to the porn done by adults made to look youthful with the teen label slapped on it. I am referring to the porn that targets age ranges below 18... with no mature looking features.. but instead childish features. 

This is what is in question here. Not clear skin with no stretchmarks... plenty of women are capable of pulling off a youthful.. beauty look... like this for example.....


http://s3.hubimg.com/u/585798_f520.jpg

Now are you telling me that is not attractive? Like I said... what's in question here is not clear skin or mature looking features... but childish ones and why any would find that attractive and knowing how young one is... even if they might appear mature.. but be .. say.. 14... if someone knew that... why wouldn't their.... "kull switch" as someone put it... go off?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Ugh kill switch ffs... tired as hell atm so please excuse any typos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

And .. what caribbean said... (said it better then I did )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I could be in this discussion, but i got tired the last time. People keep confusing biology with morality and usually can't argue this topic without ad hominem attacks. So have fun ladies.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Even biologically .. it doesn't make sense from what I can see costa. I already pointed out that sure its undertandable if there are mature features... but if there aren't... that's what I am trying to point out here. And once more.. I am NOT condoning pedophilia.. just saying I can understand how men can be attracted if the girl has mature features. That biologically makes sense.. I already agreed to that.. I'm saying that the attraction to undeveloped kids... male or female... doesn't make sense biologically. Workingonme did make an interesting point with the virginity = young ... which is why I said it gives more to think about and understand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Come on, Costa! Bite!  I love reading your posts!

CM - very well thought out replies - also enjoyed very much! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I enjoy costas pov too.. after all this is meant to be a thread for discussion and like I said earlier.. I enjoy all the POVs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I seriously hope I'm making a little sense.... am tired as hell lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Come on, Costa! Bite! I love reading your posts!


Maybe later. Gonna send some hours playing with my 3 year old


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Awwww okay!  Can't compete with that!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol have fun costa!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Gaia said:


> I'm not sure where else to put this so I figured it would fit best here. If not.. feel free to move it mods. Now I know there has been a lot of hype about teen porn and young fertile bodies and such but after discussing this with my own spouse.. it still doesn't seem logical.
> 
> Now my own man is into big breast porn. He actually took the time to reflect why and came to this conclusion. In his mind the bigger the breast.. the more it would be able to produce for offspring.
> 
> ...


I didn't read the whole thread, so I apologize if this was answered already, but here's my take.

It's two-fold really, and are largely recent changes.

The first is the media. Women complain that the media makes attractiveness only found in a size zero, that you need to be small, tiny, perfect skin, etc. to be attractive. The thing is, this impression of women gets pounded into men's heads as well. Men watch the same commercial's, some of the same TV programs, we see the cheerleaders on the sidelines, the women in our beer commercials. They are all the same, small, young, petite and in near perfect shape. They don't have 'ample' boobs (some do, but most are average or even small sized) and typically, most 'ample' sized boobed women are also heavier as well (not fat or obese, just carry more weight than these models I referred to). They aren't what the media has programmed for us to think is desirable.

Secondly, if you were to look back at 'sexy' women of about 100 years ago, you'd see plenty of ample sized women whoa re well endowed in the chest. That was sexy back then. The reason I think it's changed over the years is sexy is what isn't the norm. Sexy is a statement of status. 100 years ago, people weren't overweight very often. You worked your ass off, putting in long shifts, there was no refrigeration (so you couldn't store stuff) and there wasn't drive thru restaurants. Most people were skinny. Only the influential were 'ample' sized, they had the resources to do that. It was a sign of being rich, powerful, influential, and sub-conciously it was sexy.

Now, anyone can put on weight if they want, and in fact we have an issue with people being overweight. Obesity is up. Now, if you are skinny, you are doing things right. You are putting in the work and are different than the norm, making you sexy in the process.

When a woman has a few kids, 'ample' happens. Teenage bodies typically haven't produced any kids. It's easier to attain to this level of sexy that society has metted out. Most 'ample' women don't meet what society labels as the standard for sex appeal.

I, thankfully, am not influenced by that standard. Yes, I find some skinny, young girls very hot, but they aren't my type. I like women with some meat on their bones. I don't want someone whose obese either, but some meat is good. Like I tell my fiancee, whey would I want to have sex with a coat rack?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Gaia said:


> This is what is in question here. Not clear skin with no stretchmarks... plenty of women are capable of pulling off a youthful.. beauty look... like this for example.....
> 
> 
> http://s3.hubimg.com/u/585798_f520.jpg


Sometimes I think I am the only one in the world who doesn't think Angelina Jolie is the be-all and end-all of beauty. When I see her, I don't think of sex, I think of taking her to In-N-Out Burger repeatedly for cheeseburgers, fries, and milkshakes until she no longer looks like a malnourished woman from a poverty-stricken area.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

There's a reference in a post above about men evolving. Evolution doesn't care about ethics or morals except as they might maximize the number of offspring who survive. In addition, evolution works on vast time scales. The so-called "civilized" era of mankind/womankind is an eyeblink in evolutionary terms.

I believe it is a scientific fact that women are most fertile between the ages of 20 and 24. Also, those are the ages where miscarriages and birth defects are the lowest.

http://www.asrm.org/uploadedFiles/A...act_Sheets_and_Info_Booklets/agefertility.pdf

That's also what most men I know would say are the ages of a woman's greatest physical beauty. My own view is that those two facts are linked by tens of thousands of years of trying to maximize survival.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> MILF, anyone???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Got MILF?

I do. Yyyyyyyum.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

jaharthur said:


> Sometimes I think I am the only one in the world who doesn't think Angelina Jolie is the be-all and end-all of beauty. When I see her, I don't think of sex, I think of taking her to In-N-Out Burger repeatedly for cheeseburgers, fries, and milkshakes until she no longer looks like a malnourished woman from a poverty-stricken area.


No she is not. But she's awful close.

Monica Bellucci is spot on.

I like big breasts because they feel good. I am attracted to WOMEN who look like they could successfully bear a child. I was honestly MORE attracted to my wife after she gave birth than before. 

I don't know if some men like teenagers because they are easily controlled or not. I like a certain body type. Large breasts, full hips, butt, and thighs. The age of the woman doesn't matter all that much. Although I try to stick to the standard formula: take my age, divide by 2, add 8.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Sometimes I think I am the only one in the world who doesn't think Angelina Jolie is the be-all and end-all of beauty. When I see her, I don't think of sex, I think of taking her to In-N-Out Burger repeatedly for cheeseburgers, fries, and milkshakes until she no longer looks like a malnourished woman from a poverty-stricken area.


Lmao! I just love this post!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> There's a reference in a post above about men evolving. Evolution doesn't care about ethics or morals except as they might maximize the number of offspring who survive. In addition, evolution works on vast time scales. The so-called "civilized" era of mankind/womankind is an eyeblink in evolutionary terms.
> 
> *I believe it is a scientific fact that women are most fertile between the ages of 20 and 24. Also, those are the ages where miscarriages and birth defects are the lowest.*
> 
> ...


Well Said.	:toast:


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

jaharthur said:


> Sometimes I think I am the only one in the world who doesn't think Angelina Jolie is the be-all and end-all of beauty. When I see her, I don't think of sex, I think of taking her to In-N-Out Burger repeatedly for cheeseburgers, fries, and milkshakes until she no longer looks like a malnourished woman from a poverty-stricken area.


I missed this. :iagree:

Maybe some late night ensure shakes?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

sandc said:


> No she is not. But she's awful close.
> 
> Monica Bellucci is spot on.
> 
> ...


You and I have something in common!
full figured , voluptious women was the accepted sign of fertility amongst our primitive ancestors and also as recent as three decades ago..

Definitely not what we see today.

Just have a look at the erotic sculpture on the inner walls of the 
" Kharjuravāhaka " or Khajuraho temples in India . The Akor Wat temple complex in Cambodia also have some art depicting erotic scenes . 
What is common in both reliefs is the image of the female goddess / woman [ Apsara ] who represented fertility. They always had large breasts and full hips.

http://india-tour.us/india-places/khajuraho-erotic-heritage-of-india/

Also in early days of erotic art in the West, a sexy, desirable woman was depicted as having full breast and hips.

I can't figure where this " teenage dream " thing came from.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> You and I have something in common!
> full figured , voluptious women was the accepted sign of fertility amongst our primitive ancestors and also as recent as three decades ago..
> 
> Definitely not what we see today.



Word up, bro.

I gots me a ting for dem Ribean women too.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My daughter is 13. She can't even handle the emotional impact of me talking to people at school that she knows. It's sooooo embarassing!!! lolol.

But she could consent to sex in some states? Holy crap. She can't even TALK about sex without gagging. Insane. 

Sex is for adults. Period. 13-even 17 year olds have no business having sex...because if my 13 year old got pregnant, she couldn't even WORK because permits aren't given until 15. Insane.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband likes women with a little belly, a big ass, and breasts.

lolol he met me when I was not my thinnest. I'm the same size now....when I lost a lot of weight during our separation, he liked that too but kept asking where my butt went.

I love it.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sandc almost said what I was going to say when he said maybe they can be controlled. I was going to say maybe they think of teens as trainable. When men look at porn are they actually thinking about the age of the person or do they see a beautiful body doing actions that turn them on?

It's interesting to watch shows like on the Discovery Channel about sex. They say that studies have been done that show men are more attracted to broad hips, because it shows the ability to birth. They also say that women will have an affair most likely when she is ovulating and basically hopped up on hormones. Those types of documentaries fascinate me.


----------

